# Wrapped GTR with a difference...Magic style



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Had the pleasure of wrapping another GTR and here it is :argie:
(This one was originally gun metal grey hence the door shuts being done)



























































































Robbie


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

looks good, stripes just about work i think.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good robbie i want u to touch my car and make it feel like its a live no pelted in stone chips


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

dont like the stripes personally, love the rest though


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

warrenlord51 said:


> looks good, stripes just about work i think.


When it was booked in myself and the customer sat down to go through some designs and we even said then that it will be a marmite choice but worst case senario if you dont like them I will take them off :thumb:

The customer turnt up for collection and nearly fell over with joy and I can honestly say that he was speechless :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool car, cool plate, shame about the strip.

Still stunning though.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow. I just love the effect with the stripes.

Nice work Robbie. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a cracking job Robbie :thumb: and I LIKE the strip, good contrast to all the matt film


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the stripe makes it unique as there are alot of matte black cars out there now I have wrapped 3 so far and then this one.
It just makes it different from the rest.

Robbie


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

That looks amazing love the stripe 

Jas


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW Its Knight Rider!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Matt grey suits it well, nice plate too.

Stripe definately a marmite choice, personally I don't think it works.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Definitely looks like a street fighter:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Spot on mate, can you do this on other cars? what sort of price, pm if you like


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good mate :thumb: love the plate also lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love GT-R's but I don't like matte paint. But each to their own, I would rather just fit a clear bra on the front. Great work though Robbie!!!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> Spot on mate, can you do this on other cars? what sort of price, pm if you like


Any car mate :thumb:
PM me what car you have in mind and what colour you would like it.

Robbie


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

honest opinion.. hate it... no reflection on your workman ship.. but think it looks crap.

excellent number plate though.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The matte is really fly ... really suits the car, but that strip is not nice. The paint looks mottled, almost as if it's been rollered over with some Hammerite! Try to convince the owner to come back and have the top panels recovered entirely.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Love it..... Stealth bomber! :thumb:

Liking the plate too.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

somethin special that-usually hate striped but that is lovely


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> It just makes it different from the rest.
> 
> Robbie


I love the Matte Black wrapping and I think your last comment sums it up.........:thumb:

Nice to work on those motor's I bet and that number plate must have cost a few quid..........:doublesho


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually quite like that. The stripes work well in that colour combination.

Chris.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think that looks ghastly if I'm being 100% honest - Not taking anything away from the actual wrapping work at all though Robbie, looks really well done


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Is he in the porn industry ??? XXX ?????


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it definitely suits the car! And is very well done!


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the look style, love the matt, hate the finish of the gloss black stripe. The finish you've achieved looks wonderful but the stripe looks "stuck on", kind of stickers-on-paint, and detracts from the final effect.

Plate is fantastic. Car is fantastic. Would have one in heartbeat.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

To be honest the pics don't do it justice, it's definitely a love it or hate it look but the finish is excellent. There aren't many cars that can carry off this look but the R35 is definitely one that can, especially the contrast between the matt base and the stripe. 

Nice work again Rob! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks good but i still prefer the old skyline gtr


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

phoarrrr


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking! "Matt" seem to be the in thing at the moment


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I like that a lot, gloss black stripes are the bomb!


----------

